# Boss 8’ Straight blade + Mount / Controller Superduty F250 / F350



## Hectorsr17 (Jan 25, 2021)

Selling a whole plow kit off my 2011 f350. Will come Complete with harness, mount and plow. Looking for 3000 picked up in the NYC area. If interested; feel free to message me.


----------



## Hectorsr17 (Jan 25, 2021)

Bumpp


----------

